# Where are bookmarks going on the Edge?



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

I've had my Cable Edge for just under a week and overall very pleased with it. One thing I can't figure out is where are the bookmarks? I set some and get notifications they are being added to "My Shows" but when I check they aren't there. I've tried using All Shows, TV Series, Movies, Suggestions, and Recordings and they don't show up anywhere. I also checked wishlist searches just to make sure they weren't there either Any hints would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

Since no one had a response I kept looking into this issue and found out what is going on. Unlike previous versions of the TiVo software Bookmarks are handled differently with TE4. In the past when you created a bookmark it was saved in "My Shows" and looked like other entries in your list. Now when you create a bookmark it ends up in one of two places depending on the shows availability. The bookmarks can be found in either "Streaming Movies" (Regardless whether it's a movie or a TV show) or "Not Currently Available". So while not as clear as in the past bookmarks are still available. One word of warning though. It appears that the "Not Currently Available" list is not regularly scanned for changes in status. For example, while reviewing my "Not Currently Available" list I found several movies and shows that had the "TV" symbol in the description (meaning they were in the guide in the upcoming 2 weeks) and yet they were still listed as not available. In one instance a movie I found in the guide and set a recording for shows as "This movie will be recorded" even though it's in the "Not currently available" group. Not sure if it will move out of that group at some point or not, but today is Dec 8th and the movie is set to record next Saturday the 14th.

Hopefully this will help someone else out when they try to figure out what happened to their bookmarks.


----------

